# All Over Printing and Assembling?



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

I am looking for an allover t printer who actually prints the fabric, then asembles the shirt. I have used the search function, but have only found all over or oversized printing (belt) on already assembled t's. Is there any US company that will allover print, then assemble a t??

RW


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

Most printers are printers and not garment manufacturers - the processes are pretty different. I think High Style might be able to help you though: HSP: Custom apparel just got easier!

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

There are some places like HSP that might be able to do all in one production for you, but often you'd source the fabric printing and the garment assembly separately. There are still some length printers in the US, though obviously production is increasingly moving overseas. You might be able to get a referral from a trade mag or educational institution (e.g. FIT).


----------

